# Eco Stump Shooting Ammo ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I don't want to get political but I live in a state that is very, very anti shooting sports (Kalifornia).

I used to love walking around and doing some stump shooting and will be doing it again but ........ so much of Kalifornia is now anti lead for firearms and the state is so green conscience, much of which is beyond logic. I don't want to be out shooting and have a Department of Fish and Game give me a ticket for polluting the land with steel, lead or marbles.

Is there a hard candy or a type of nut that can be used for stump shooting and even be used for small game that you folks may have used that has some weight to it ? I would like it to weigh at least as much as a 1/2 inch marble if possible.

A consistand clay ball would be fine also, even if I had to make them ! Is there such a thing as round rocks ..... humm need to Google that 

Thank you all for your help.

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Commie-fornia, eh? I live in (slur) York, so I know how you feel.

...& that's how they're going to backdoor ban guns; by making the ammo illegal, in one from or another...

At any rate, good luck. Careful reloading with anything other than lead; might affect ballistics...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check this out for clay balls http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31446-simple-idea-for-clay-ball-roller/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i use paintballs.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Treefork is right, making some clay balls is super easy. Amd they are hard almost as a rock, they tend to jump off of a tree trunks though so beware of ricochets.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Go to a bulk candy store. Hard candy balls are not much lighter than glass, and they should be fine.

Personally, I would just use rocks. Go to a stream or a river ... you will find lots of rounded (not round, but rounded) stones. Gather a whole bunch and weigh them individually. Then try to collect stones that weigh about the same ... that will improve your accuracy. More game has been taken with naturals shooting stones than with any other combination.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys, thanks for the input, all good ideas. I have been looking at hard candy and that is a possibility, and clay balls are good too.

Rocks are probably the best as you would not be littering up the forest with anything and like Charles says they have taken all game a sling shot can take for sure.

Thanks guys again.

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

how about these ------http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-000-3-8-SLINGSHOT-HUNTING-SLING-SHOT-AMMO-IDEAL-FOR-PREPPERS-SURVIVAL-/111468301997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f4074ead

i shoot them a lot outside , they look like rocks , almost round , biodegradable , fairly heavy ( iron ore ) and cheap


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Rocks Or Steel Is Good, But If You Plan To Hunt You Need To Check Out Regulations. From What I Know You Can Hunt Any Nongame Animal With A Slingshot. Squirrels And Rabbits Are A No-No.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ryguy27 said:


> Rocks Or Steel Is Good, But If You Plan To Hunt You Need To Check Out Regulations. From What I Know You Can Hunt Any Nongame Animal With A Slingshot. Squirrels And Rabbits Are A No-No.


 I know in Kalifornia ground squirrels are OK, not sure of jacks though, I will check before I venture out for sure !

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I know in Kalifornia ground squirrels are OK, not sure of jacks though, I will check before I venture out for sure !

Rocks Or Steel Is Good, But If You Plan To Hunt You Need To Check Out Regulations. From What I Know You Can Hunt Any Nongame Animal With A Slingshot. Squirrels And Rabbits Are A No-No.

wll

Just checked reglations in Kalifornia...jackrabbits are considered a resident small game animal ..... general season is all year and no bag limit, but slingshots are not mentioned as a form of taking them;- (

ALSO ........... lead ammo is a no no in the Condor area, but it only states for firearm ammo, this includes air guns. The regulations only talk about firearms not anything else that I can see, so sling shots may be OK in this regard.

wll


----------



## bslingin (Sep 28, 2014)

They sure are not acurrate, but acorns fly fun and bust up stumps for free, easy pickin on a trail, at least in Utarr


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

I remember when I first started shooting slingshots again a year ago and I was CLUELESS about ricochets... I was shooting 1/2inch steel balls at a can sitting on a deadwood log (25 feet distant) which acted like a wonderful baseball slugger... a couple of ricochets came back at me pretty hard and I was SOOO lucky. :wave:

But, guys!!!! Stop being paranoid about weapon laws in the USA. You sound ridiculous knowing we have more weapons in the USA per capita than any other country and probably the weakest gun laws of any western country. And losing lead shot outdoors is stupid. Sorry.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

An Evolving Ape said:


> I remember when I first started shooting slingshots again a year ago and I was CLUELESS about ricochets... I was shooting 1/2inch steel balls at a can sitting on a deadwood log (25 feet distant) which acted like a wonderful baseball slugger... a couple of ricochets came back at me pretty hard and I was SOOO lucky. :wave:
> 
> But, guys!!!! Stop being paranoid about weapon laws in the USA. You sound ridiculous knowing we have more weapons in the USA per capita than any other country and probably the weakest gun laws of any western country. And losing lead shot outdoors is stupid. Sorry.


Only thing is you don't live in Kalifornia, where using lead in a firearm/airgun (in the condor zone which is a HUGE part of the state) will get you a HUGE fine, with the possibility of your gun taken away and loss of hunting license.

The lead thing is HUGE in Kalifornia !

wll


----------



## dreammicke (Oct 19, 2013)

whay dont you juse stone marbels as amo to your ss


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

dreammicke said:


> whay dont you juse stone marbels as amo to your ss


Don't know what stone marbles are, I have never heard of them in the USA ?

wll


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

wll said:


> Don't know what stone marbles are, I have never heard of them in the USA ?
> 
> whay dont you juse stone marbels as amo to your ss
> 
> wll


I think Stoned Marbles is a good name for a slingshot-themed rock band. :bonk:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> how about these ------http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-000-3-8-SLINGSHOT-HUNTING-SLING-SHOT-AMMO-IDEAL-FOR-PREPPERS-SURVIVAL-/111468301997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19f4074ead
> 
> i shoot them a lot outside , they look like rocks , almost round , biodegradable , fairly heavy ( iron ore ) and cheap


This seems like a great option, im getting a bag of those


----------



## dreammicke (Oct 19, 2013)

wll said:


> dreammicke said:
> 
> 
> > whay dont you juse stone marbels as amo to your ss
> ...


stone marbels is runde conkret balls in difrent colers som kides playe vid here in sweden (sten kullor) is the sweden name fore them

mikael


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got back from a morning's stump shooting using Ojays (a kind of candy covered chocolate about the size of a marble). Ideal from an environmental perspective, probably a bit light as a practice round but they fly nice and straight. At the moment I'm mostly working on consistency of form so that's okay.

In addition as some people have mentioned ricochets, the candy coating shatters when it hits anything hard so you don;t have to sweat anything bouncing back at you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm using Jaw Breakers that I buy at WinCo, they are 3/4" diameter, hard as a rock and weigh between 84-90grs --- hit like a ton of breaks ---- like shooting marbles and are totally bio degradable !

They are about $1.65 a lb and there are about 70ea per lb

wll


----------

